# Eclipse - default package



## Pikador (30. Aug 2005)

Hallo.

Habe mir gestern Eclipse installiert und experimentiere ein Bisschen damit. 
Ich habe drei Projekte erstellt. In jedem Projekt ist nur eine Klasse. Dann habe ich versucht aus den Projekten 2 und 3 die Klassen zu dem Projekt 1 hinzuzufügen. Bei der Klasse von Projekt 2 war das kein Problem aber die Klasse von Projekt 3 kann ich nicht zu Projekt 1 hinzufügen. Ich muss dazu sagen dass ich für die Klasse 2 explizit ein Package definiert habe und bei der Klasse 3 hat Eclipse automatisch ein default Package erstellt.
Weiß jemand vielleicht wie man klassen in einem default Package in Projekten mehrfach benutzen kann?

Danke!!!

Ps.
Habe auch versucht die Klasse 3 in einer Jar-Datei zu packen um sie dann einzubinden. Hat aber auch nicht geklappt. Mit der Klasse 2 kein Problem.


----------



## lin (30. Aug 2005)

per drag and drop kannst du sie doch rüberziehen?
Du wählst die Klasse aus (im package explorer) und ziehst sie dann in die package des anderen Projekts rüber...


----------



## Guest (31. Aug 2005)

Hallo.

DANKE!

Na klar, das funktioniert. Ich hatte wohl ein black out.

Ciao


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Aug 2005)

> Weiß jemand vielleicht wie man klassen in einem default Package in Projekten mehrfach benutzen kann?


am besten GAR NICHT

=> es ist nicht genau spezifiziert wie das geschehen soll, und teilweise plattformabhängig; eine "default" Klasse in einem jar Archiv ist eine ganz schlechte Idee

am besten IMMER packages verwenden


----------

